# Russian River - Northern California wonderland



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/09/hidden-treasure-russian-river.html

Enjoying a nice slice of heaven with the dogs this weekend. Vacations include Chloe and Bailey. Most of the time, they center around making sure the dogs have a good time. They love swimming in the river.

Happy trails,

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

As always, those are some beautiful photos you have posted on your blog, Rod!! Thanks for sharing. ;D


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Love the wine from that region!


----------

